

Is Amazon Building a Superkindle? - limist
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/03/is-amazon-building-a-superkindle/

======
headShrinker
It's unfortunate; It seems Apple watched Amazon "test market" a product. When
Apple saw there was a viable market for such a product, Apple focused on it.
Now everyone will be trying to catch up. Now Amazon wants to play for real? I
really feel it will be to late for anyone to make a completive product. We
have seen these strategies from Apple's competition in three markets now.
Apple/Jobs very politically tamed the insatiable music labels, and now the
book publishers, while at the same time locking out the competition's bids. I
don't think Amazon played their best game here.

